# Why does my plakat betta fish not look like most plakats



## FishRMyLife (Apr 17, 2021)




----------



## FishRMyLife (Apr 17, 2021)

FishRMyLife said:


> View attachment 1030280


I am aware of his fins.they healed and then the next day they were like this again. Also a lot of plakats have very wide short tails his is long and tall


----------



## FishRMyLife (Apr 17, 2021)

T


FishRMyLife said:


> View attachment 1030280
> 
> This is what my friends plakat betta looked like at 7 months like this one here


----------



## FishRMyLife (Apr 17, 2021)

FishRMyLife said:


> View attachment 1030280


The bubbler is not normally but my brother turned it on today and I forgot to turn it off


----------



## BettaloverSara (Oct 15, 2020)

That is not a plakat. I can’t tell what he is because of the state of his fins but my best guess would be a delta or halfmoon.


----------



## AlphaBettas (May 12, 2020)

Yea it's not a plakat. That's a long finned betta.


----------



## FishRMyLife (Apr 17, 2021)

BettaloverSara said:


> That is not a plakat. I can’t tell what he is because of the state of his fins but my best guess would be a delta or halfmoon.
> [/QUOTE





BettaloverSara said:


> That is not a plakat. I can’t tell what he is because of the state of his fins but my best guess would be a delta or halfmoon.


I really don’t know why his fins are like this tho. As I have tried everything and the way his fins r have not changed since I bought him. This is him the day I got him
 






and this is him now


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

He looks to be a Delta (DeT) with misshapen fins. Unique and such pretty colors.


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

He is not a plakat. He might be a result from HM x PK cross (in between fins). 

His fin shape might have been caused by disease and unsuitable water conditions. Though possible, but I doubt his fins will ever grow to normal form.


----------



## Asbofish (Sep 25, 2020)

My guy's the same, got sold under the plakat label because supposedly one of his parents is a plakat, but he's clearly a delta by the anal and dorsal fins too, okay not the longest tail but really feels like the lfs should just be honest and call this type something like a short-med delta. It's such a common shape in the hybrids I've seen snce last year it's probably due it's own category.


----------



## FishRMyLife (Apr 17, 2021)

RussellTheShihTzu said:


> He looks to be a Delta (DeT) with misshapen fins. Unique and such pretty colors.


Cool thx


----------



## loyaltyhub (May 18, 2021)

FishRMyLife said:


> View attachment 1030280


he bubbler is not normally but my brother turned it on today and I forgot to turn it off


----------



## betta fish lovver (Sep 15, 2021)

yeah it might be a cross bree of an hm and a pk so that explains the uneven fins and the fins might be mutation of genetics very unique and beautiful


----------

